# Queen Excluder Frame



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I made some mating nucs from full size boxes and plan on getting the plastic type. Easier to cut, Kind of like the timing box, fatbeeman uses. But i think he cut out part of divider board and had smaller window. I plan on using whole side and slip it in just like a divider, that way i don't waste a divider.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I used a Mann Lake plastic queen excluder, and hot glued the bottom join together. There is also a small auger hole to let drones out. It worked well, and is a handy thing to have.
A few other pics. http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/A...der Hive/2012-03-11130000.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Sweet. Good job guys.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What size hardware cloth/screen will exclude Queens and not bees? I ask as I have seen videos of bent metal excluders to keep the Queen isolated to three frames yet I think the metal excluders would be harder to bend than mesh.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Adrian...if you make a hole for the drones does the Queen not leave through that or is it in the side of the box like a separate entrance?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Can one use a 5 frame nuc for this type of Queen segregating box?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I make a "Breeder Queen Jail". It is a three - frame sized box with wooden ends, top and bottom, queen excluder sides, and metal brackets to hang it in the hive. "Top Bar"-type sticks (slightly shorter than regular frames, fit inside the Breeder Queen Jail. I attach these to full, 19 inch frame top bars with 2 wood screws for drawing out worker -sized foundation, then unscrew them to fit the freshly-drawn combs into the Queen Jail.

This Breeder Queen Jail box is very convenient to place just outside my grafting tent on grafting day. I get out a frame of 80- to 86-hour-old brood, blow the bees off, duck into the grafting tent, and start transferring the little grubbies into the QC cups. Michael Palmer marks the date on the frame when he puts them in to the breeder hive, I do that too, now, but I include the time it went in, too.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

WBVC, yes the hole is in the box to allow the drones to exit. As you point out, if the hole was in the excluder the queen would go through it and render the compartment useless as an isolation chamber.


----------

